# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  K-Lite_Codec_Pack_570_Mega

## barbosso

Бесплатный пакет кодеков, фильтров DirectShow и инструментов связанных с ними. Данный набор отличается от других подобных пакетов, отсутствием конфликтов между кодеками, легкостью установки и использования, что вполне заслуженно делает его самым популярным. Компоненты этого набора позволяют делать просмотр и прослушивание всех популярных и большого количества редких форматов видео и аудио.

Новая версия пакетов разнообразных кодеков для работы с видео. В пакет входят различные кодеки, которые помогут как создавать (конвертировать) видеофайлы, так и просматривать их. Это довольно внушительный пакет, который пригодится для работы как профессионалам, так и любителям. Кроме того, сюда входит утилита GSpot Codec Information Appliance, предоставляющая различную информацию о видеофайлах, и медиапроигрыватель Media Player Classic

Разработчик: KL Software
Windows OC: 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, Windows 7
Язык: Rus
Лицензия: FreeWare
Обновлено: 07.02.2010
Размер: 23.75 mb

http://depositfiles.com/files/vui8jx5iz

----------

